# Silent Passage



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

An elderly man was complining to his Doctor.
"Doc, I pass gas silently in the morning. Towards noon I pass gas silently again. In the afternoon it's still silent. At night it's no different. No matter how hard I try, my passage of gas is silent. What's wrong with me?"

The Doc said, "First thing we do is check your hearing."


----------

